# Camelbak M.U.L.E. NV question...



## HyDef (Sep 10, 2013)

Got one for Christmas, is the reservoir supposed to hang on something in the pack or does it just free stand in there? I assumed there would be something in there to hang it on but don't see anything.


----------



## mountbkr (May 28, 2012)

Nope it just stands in there. Fill it then stuff it in, easier to understand it then.


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes. The reservoir tab slides in the pocket of the metal zipper handled compartment. At least, mine does.


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

My HAWG NV also has a area where the bladder hooks in to. If u look at the bladder itself, it should have a plastic piece that hangs down below the cap, and that's what will slide into the hanging support when its in the pack


----------



## falcon1 (Nov 3, 2004)

My NV has a little loop type thing in the bag, and the bladder has a little clip that sticks out to connect to the loop in the bag. Maybe they've changed it for the latest version?


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

This was good info for me. I didn't understand how to use that pocket. I was hoping using that pocket would alleviate the lower back pressure I get when the bladder has about a liter left.

Took my Mule NV out yesterday, but I still feel that lower back pressure as it begins to empty. It's fine with about 2 liters.

Is there something I need to adjust/change to make the pack more comfortable?


----------

